
I accidentally became a self-taught web developer - web_nikola
https://dev.to/nikola_wr/the-story-of-how-i-accidentally-became-a-self-taught-web-developer-4gc4
======
thedevindevops
The message that “Every business is a software business” - spoken ~20 years
ago - might be sinking in.

